# Rate your 2006 bassin!



## njsimonson

*How was your bass fishing this year?*​
Best Ever833.33%Great833.33%Good416.67%Fair416.67%


----------



## njsimonson

I know we still have a month or so to chase bass before things get too frigid, but its getting close to the end of bassin' time.

How did your summer go?

I'd have to say, based on size, it was my best ever. I landed a 21" largemouth that tied my biggest fish ever and a 19.8" smallie set the bar a fraction higher for personal best as well. I caught a number of smallies over 16 inches, I'd say about 15-20, and the season had an early start too, April 5th! I also caught many on the fly rod, which was a real blast. I didn't fish much for white bass, but did catch a few.

So all-in-all, I'm going with "Best Ever!" Let everyone know how your summer bassin went!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Great smallie fishing living in ND...I caught more this year then the rest of my life combined...but I sure miss the abundance of largies like I had when I used to be close to MN.


----------



## Bagman

A banner year to be sure. Didnt catch any real giants this year (it aint over YET!) but incredible #s almost every trip out.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

i would have to say based on numbers per time out were good but unfortunatly i wasn't able to make it out as much as i usually do. getting married and buying a house kind of put a damper on the fishing season this year. all in all it was a good year.


----------



## njsimonson

That's cuz I showed you all my fishin spots around VC Ryan.  It was fun meeting you and fishing with you this summer. And catching that monster walleye was a memory I won't soon forget.

We'll have to get together again early next season too!


----------



## jamesavp

I would have to say "BEST EVER"

I joined up w/ the Badland Bass Bandits. 
My last tournament my partner and I caught over 50 largemouth, Every one of them being over a lb with only a couple under. Talk about a great day on the water.

During a weigh in this tournament and a couple of other tourny's, I saw a few largemouth over 5lbs a couple of Smallies over 3lbs and a partner in my boat that landed a nice 4lber. Not to mention the nice 6lb 13 ounce bass caught this season.

The fish I caught = $15 (membership)
The fish I saw duing the tournaments = $18 (tournament fee w/big bass)
The great friendships and knowledge gained = PRICELESS!

What an awsome year and I agree with bagman "It's not over Yet"


----------



## Invector

So far its been really good. Better then last year for numbers but have not gotten any in the 20 inch range yet. So far at last cound I took 317" of bass that all went C&R thats 16" to 19" (these are all smallies). We dont keep bass so all were returned to their waters. We did catch a few smaller fish also. :beer:


----------



## njsimonson

Sounds like a fun summer for everyone.

Thanks for the 3B update, I've enjoyed reading about it on the other site this summer, sure looks like fun. Someone should put together an Eastern bass division and then have the Bandits square off with it in some year end tourney. That'd be a fun rivalry. I'd join 3B, except a lot of those lakes are a good 150 miles or more from Valley City.

Bagman, did you ever make it to the Sheyenne for smallies this summer? I'll do some scouting this week, and let you know for a last-season push. I'll even point you in the direction of some grouse. A cast/blast could justify the trip eh?


----------



## Flick

I would say best ever. Every year gets better as we get smarter and key in on patterns that we learn over the years. We pounded em this summer and I cant wait til next year.


----------



## Bagman

Drop me a line Nick...my boat and shotgun are always ready.


----------



## mallardrocker

mine was great caught a bunch of good size smallies in ontario..... Next year I will have to bring a camera


----------



## dakotakidbassmaster

The 2006 season was pretty good for catching a lot of big bass. Especially in the Spring. It got to the point to where I was catching at least a bass over four pounds every trip. The only disappointing thing was I didn't clear that six pound mark. Biggest was 5 lbs 6 oz. :lol:


----------



## youngfisher7641

i only caught like 3 bass. corse i fish more for panfish and catfish.2 one pounders and a 3 pouned. i caght the 3 pounder on my last trip of the year. :eyeroll:


----------

